# how long to smoke for fairly thin bone in pork chops?



## marie b smith (Jul 13, 2013)

noobie here. i need help with how long to smoke for 8 bone-in 1/4 inch pork chops. really didn't know they were that thin when i bought them. any help appreciated.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 14, 2013)

Marie, morning and welcome to the forum.....     I have smoked meat for 1-2 hours then grilled as normal using light flavor smoke wood...  Be sure to have the meat fully cooked within 4 hours, 2 1/2 would be better..... to keep the food borne pathogens from making you ill....  the 4 hour rule starts when the meat comes out of the refer....  I like mesquite for a strong smoke flavor when using that method....  I would start with 1/2 to 1 hour of smoke if using mesquite....  It can be really strong flavored.... but good....

For those pork chops, smoke at 140 ish so they don't over cook.... Then sear on a high heat to make a nice crust....  

Please take a moment and stop into " /*[color= rgb(128, 0, 0)]Roll Call[/color]*/   " and introduce yourself and get a proper welcome from our members.... Also, if you would note your location in your profile, it will help in the future when answering questions about smokin'...   elevation, humidity etc....    

We're glad you stopped in and joined our group...    Enjoy the long smokey ride....     Dave


----------



## jtupper (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't personally like mesquite.  Pecan, grapevine, or apple are my favorites  for pork,  but other than that Dave is on the $$$ good luck and let us know how they turn out!


----------

